# GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (17-10) - 12/25



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (19-8) vs Los Angeles Lakers (17-10)*

*When: Tuesday
TV: ESPN/ABC*

*Phoenix Suns Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Los Angeles Lakers:*






































*[PG] Derek Fisher [SG] Kobe Bryant [SF] Luke Walton [PF] Lamar Odom [C] Andrew Bynum *


*Suns last 10*, (6-4) 









*Suns have been placed on SEVERE* ​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

Should be a very fun game to watch. Best of luck to ya, and hopefully we send the Suns back to Phoenix in a miserable mood.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

I don't think we can win this. The Lakers have been playing consistant, and Bynum has been a beast as of late.

On the other hand, we've been playing very inconsistant, and no one has really had amazing games.

Plus, we never fair well against the Lakers in the regular season..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*



Jammin said:


> I don't think we can win this. The Lakers have been playing consistant, and Bynum has been a beast as of late.
> 
> On the other hand, we've been playing very inconsistant, and no one has really had amazing games.
> 
> Plus, we never fair well against the Lakers in the regular season..


You ALWAYS fair well against Lakers in the regular season. What are you talking about?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

they didn't do that well against the lakers earlier in the season...

at any rate, i still think the suns have the edge. lakers haven't been very consistent actually. our last 2 loses: cleveland (doing horrible) and warriors.

at any rate, if we win this game, we'll be only 1 game behind the suns!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

Wait, so Odom and Bynum aren't starting?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*



IceMan23and3 said:


> Wait, so Odom and Bynum aren't starting?


No, they are as far as I know. Seuss was just lazy and copied the thread from the first time we played them. I'll change it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*



Dissonance19 said:


> No, they are as far as I know. Seuss was just lazy and copied the thread from the first time we played them. I'll change it.



Wow, you really threw me under the bus on that one.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

Since I have no idea how this one will go, I'll just reference the betting lines of the game.

Phoenix is the favorites with a -2.5pt spread. The o/u for the game is 221.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Wow, you really threw me under the bus on that one.


If I really wanted to do that, I'd show people the messages you send me on myspace.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*



Dissonance19 said:


> If I really wanted to do that, I'd show people the messages you send me on myspace.



People already know my love for you Joe, that is no secret.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GT #28: Phoenix Suns (19-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (16-10) - 12/25*

lakers are 17-10 too, not 16-10


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

I'll take PHX + the pts.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dang, lakers at home and still 2.5 points under.. i guess vegas doesn't think too highly of the lakers. 

if i were to bet, i'd put my money on the over/under.. i'll take under.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

You guys ready for revenge... I got a feeling Suns are going to be fired up...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We will see if Odom can keep Marion from doing his thing. All I want for xmas is a Laker victory but I'm not too sure that will happen.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's all you want? you're not ambitious. 

i want 2 billion dollars. then, i would buy the suns... and trade away steve nash to the lakers for kwame+vladamir radmanovic.

i'd do it today too, so steve wouldn't play today's game and hence the suns would lose.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

While I appreciate what you are saying I have found that asking for too much gets you screwed in the end. I'll just ask for a victory and because I only ask for that, it will will happen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

lose please


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> We will see if Odom can keep Marion from doing his thing. All I want for xmas is a Laker victory but I'm not too sure that will happen.



Well, I asked for the opposite. So, we'll see if Santa's a Laker fan, or Suns fan.

I also feel bad for the Lakers, isn't this their third/fourth year playing on Christmas day? They really need to shake things up a bit. But I guess Lakers+(team) = nice ratings on Christmas.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I love that victory advisory thing. :lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> lose please


Since you asked nicely...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Well, I asked for the opposite. So, we'll see if Santa's a Laker fan, or Suns fan.
> 
> I also feel bad for the Lakers, isn't this their third/fourth year playing on Christmas day? They really need to shake things up a bit. But I guess Lakers+(team) = nice ratings on Christmas.


9th straight Christmas Day game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> 9th straight Christmas Day game.


I wouldn't have it any other way. It gives me a clean 3 hour break from family time.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Lets go Amare.. we need him to take over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hill is such a good passer


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Well it took much longer than usual for the Laker refs to rape Amare with a brutal call. Came just at the right time though.

I hope all you Lakers fans are proud of your whistleblowers.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

604flat_line said:


> Well it took much longer than usual for the Laker refs to rape Amare with a brutal call. Came just at the right time though.
> 
> I hope all you Lakers fans are proud of your whistleblowers.


Yeah. The refs will lead this Laker team to championship this year. No doubt about that, only a blind man wouldn't see this "help".


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

¹²³;5174867 said:


> Yeah. The refs will lead this Laker team to championship this year. No doubt about that, only a blind man wouldn't see this "help".


Charge called as blocking for the 4th time just now, I'd love it if the Suns would get help like that.

Marion blocks a Kobe shot and after the ball goes by the rim theres a foulcalled? FFS. 

Never, ever bet on Sun @ Lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If anyone teams fans should cry about bad calls, it shouldn't be the Suns.. How many flops have you guys raped other teams with. Bell and flying all over the place if you barely touch him. Amare should have stood there or jumped straight up instead of flopping and it wouldn't have been called.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> Yeah. The refs will lead this Laker team to championship this year. No doubt about that, only a blind man wouldn't see this "help".





604flat_line said:


> Well it took much longer than usual for the Laker refs to rape Amare with a brutal call. Came just at the right time though.
> 
> I hope all you Lakers fans are proud of your whistleblowers.


:lol::lol::lol:

coming from a Phoenix Suns fan who has Steve Nash and Raja Bell on their team, this is ****ing hilarious hahahhahah


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If anyone teams fans should cry about bad calls, it shouldn't be the Suns.. How many flops have you guys raped other teams with. Bell and flying all over the place if you barely touch him. Amare should have stood there or jumped straight up instead of flopping and it wouldn't have been called.


WTF? Its not flopping if its a charge. With the Lakers they can charge all they want and 1 out of 5 times they'll get called for it, the rest of the time they go to the line.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> coming from a Phoenix Suns fan who has Steve Nash and Raja Bell on their team, this is ****ing hilarious hahahhahah


Note: ElMarroAfamado doesn't believe in drawing charges.

If theres a charge, you go down, or else it won't be called. Any sane bball fan knows that. 

And when a defender is outside of the circle with both feet planted before the offensive player puts the shoulder down or goes up and into them, thats a charge. Period.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bah. I don't bother with ref BS.

Good win, Laker fans. It's still a looong season.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bah. I don't bother with ref BS.
> 
> Good win, Laker fans. It's still a looong season.


Who cares anyways, this was a gift for the Kobe nuthugging masses. The meaningful games won't come until the playoffs and theres no way we're not making it. 

It just sucks that I tuned in hoping to watch an entertaining game of basketball and instead all there is a ****ing circus. It would have been nice if the game could just be played and called in balanced way so the teams could just do their thing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:

Amare could have fouled out alone off of over the back fouls that weren't called. Quit whining.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm quite sure Fisher had the brute strength to send Amare to the ground. Give me a ****ing break. The league is cracking down the flopping, hench the worse defense for the Suns.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> Who cares anyways, this was a gift for the Kobe nuthugging masses. The meaningful games won't come until the playoffs and theres no way we're not making it.
> 
> It just sucks that I tuned in hoping to watch an entertaining game of basketball and instead all there is a ****ing circus. It would have been nice if the game could just be played and called in balanced way so the teams could just do their thing.


Sure, thank the refs for the Suns terrible defense, thank them for the terrific passes to Andrew for his career night and for the picks they set for Fisher and most importantly thank the refs for Kobe's team play and for boxing out the suns for Lamars rebounding edge. the refs are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix fans complaining about the refs? Seriously? I'm not even going to say anything.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If we're gonna start the whole blaming refs game and responding to it, I might just close the thread now. 

I don't blame refs, nor do I think there is a point to it. Lakers played like they wanted it more and were the better team today.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, this game was bad. This was a total microcosm of the Suns this season. They always seem to be on their heels even when they're up. I just can't put my finger on what it is that they are/aren't doing in the game. Oh wait, it's going after loose balls! The ball managed to bounce more than 1 time after a Lakers' miss. Also, can someone make a FT? I know asking for the bigs to not lose their man and not let them catch the ball 3 feet from the hoop is asking too much, so I'll stick with the small things. 

The reffing was decent. yes there were a few calls that went against the Suns, but I don't think that they cost the Suns the game. the Suns lack of defense and hustle on both ends of the court cost the Suns the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Phoenix fans complaining about the refs? Seriously? I'm not even going to say anything.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Seriously, did you even read the thread? It's one person. Not "Phoenix Suns fans." Sick of that ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was actually a typo as I meant to say "fan" because I realized it was only one person. My bad. Not trying to generalize as I actually like most of the Suns fans on this board. 

To 604flat_line - quit your whining.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would probably give Basel an infraction dissonance.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Yeah. The refs will lead this Laker team to championship this year. No doubt about that, only a blind man wouldn't see this "help".


Sarcasm.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> That was actually a typo as I meant to say "fan" because I realized it was only one person. My bad. Not trying to generalize as I actually like most of the Suns fans on this board.
> 
> To 604flat_line - quit your whining.


Quit making blanket generalizations.

I never said the reffing cost us the game, it just spoiled my enjoyment of it, which in the regular season is all I care about. The game was nice, flowing with good plays on both ends by both teams through til the late 2nd then the refs came out in force in the 3rd and completely ****ed the game out of any flow it had. Pisses me off, bad calls followed by make up calls.. don't make the make up calls, just be ****ing consistent. All I wanted was a nice flowing exciting game. 

BTW, assumptions make an *** out of you and me, so don't do it. The Suns lost this game, and being that they get the short end of the reffing the majority of the time they know they have to outplay teams that much more, especially teams like the Lakers and Spurs. Theres no excuse for their lack of execution and energy on D. With that said, Amare controlled himself pretty well and was good on the boards, and Diaw played with a lot of aggression. I like the D we played during the times that we didn't completely blow rotations and assignments, it was a real hot and cold display.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:
> 
> Amare could have fouled out alone off of over the back fouls that weren't called. Quit whining.


If you weren't a homer you would have commented on the times he contested shots without being tagged. Maybe you just didn't watch the game...


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> Sure, thank the refs for the Suns terrible defense, thank them for the terrific passes to Andrew for his career night and for the picks they set for Fisher and most importantly thank the refs for Kobe's team play and for boxing out the suns for Lamars rebounding edge. the refs are everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!


This just in: Kobe is the greatest player in the history of the game, and in 2012 at the end of the Mayan calender he will descend onto Jerusalem and proving he really is the second coming of Jesus Christ will unlock the final seal on the Book of Judgement.

I just don't understand nuthuggery in general, but its even more confusing when its for someone who's as transparent and fake as Kobe is.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Man, this game was bad. This was a total microcosm of the Suns this season. They always seem to be on their heels even when they're up. I just can't put my finger on what it is that they are/aren't doing in the game. Oh wait, it's going after loose balls! The ball managed to bounce more than 1 time after a Lakers' miss. Also, can someone make a FT? I know asking for the bigs to not lose their man and not let them catch the ball 3 feet from the hoop is asking too much, so I'll stick with the small things.
> 
> The reffing was decent. yes there were a few calls that went against the Suns, but I don't think that they cost the Suns the game. the Suns lack of defense and hustle on both ends of the court cost the Suns the game.


I saw a lot of hesitation on offense, Nash and Barbosa both blew the oppurtunity to get it deep into Amare at least 10 times, and Diaw, Skinner were also victims of somehow being invisible early in possessons when they were looking to post up. Bynum doesn't have much defence and hes a child, if they pounded in on him he probably wouldn't have played half the minutes due to a combo of fatigue and foul trouble that'd ensue. 

The big problem I saw with this game and many others for the Suns was that they haven't been getting off first. Like in boxing, you wanna impose your will by way of being the first to take initiative. They sat back and waited to counter, but there was no execution. It really didn't help that they were getting like 80% total open looks in the first half and couldn't buy a bucket. I think they missed something like 10 3s in the first half and at least 10 lay ups/open jumpers. When will they wise up and actually start using Amare? Deal him if you won't get him the ball in the deep post.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I would probably give Basel an infraction dissonance.


I would too, he deserves it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns suck.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Man, this game was bad. This was a total microcosm of the Suns this season. They always seem to be on their heels even when they're up. I just can't put my finger on what it is that they are/aren't doing in the game. Oh wait, it's going after loose balls! The ball managed to bounce more than 1 time after a Lakers' miss. Also, can someone make a FT? I know asking for the bigs to not lose their man and not let them catch the ball 3 feet from the hoop is asking too much, so I'll stick with the small things.
> 
> The reffing was decent. yes there were a few calls that went against the Suns, but I don't think that they cost the Suns the game. the Suns lack of defense and hustle on both ends of the court cost the Suns the game.


Yeah it's clear right now that unless Tim Duncan gets injured the Suns don't have a prayer of winning a championship. They're too inconsistent, defense still sucks, they should be much better than 19-9, losing to too many teams they're better than.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> This just in: Kobe is the greatest player in the history of the game, and in 2012 at the end of the Mayan calender he will descend onto Jerusalem and proving he really is the second coming of Jesus Christ will unlock the final seal on the Book of Judgement.
> 
> *I just don't understand nuthuggery in general, but its even more confusing when its for someone who's as transparent and fake as Kobe is.*


I've never found personal attacks necessary in discussions, for some people anger always gets the best of them, good luck with that. Rather stoop down to your level I will say Happy Holidays and good game!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The good:
Kobe - 14 of his 20 FGA were from outside of 15ft. 

The bad:
Ariza - 5 dunks 2-7 on everything else

The Ugly:
Bynum - all 11 FG made were from 4ft or closer

The WTF!
Had the Suns made the same percentage of their FTs as the Lakers, they would have been a 1 point game!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> I've never found personal attacks necessary in discussions, for some people anger always gets the best of them, good luck with that. Rather stoop down to your level I will say Happy Holidays and good game!


I don't have time (at the moment) to read all my comments in this thread but I can't recall making any personal attacks in this thread. 

Frustration and anger are two different things. The way the game was called and the way the Suns played frustrated me. The nuthuggery, especially of guys who are about as substantial as styrofoam is, is just downright confusing.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> The good:
> Kobe - 14 of his 20 FGA were from outside of 15ft.
> 
> The bad:
> ...


Am I the only one who saw how many open looks we plain couldn't drain in the first half? It was a big WTF moment when Bell missed what had to be the 10th straight open look for the Suns some halfway through the 2nd qtr. Of course, after that we started hitting them and the gap closed, but still... at least we were getting open looks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

604flat_line said:


> I don't have time (at the moment) to read all my comments in this thread but I can't recall making any personal attacks in this thread.
> 
> Frustration and anger are two different things. The way the game was called and the way the Suns played frustrated me. The nuthuggery, especially of guys who are about as substantial as styrofoam is, is just downright confusing.


Laker fans consider it a personal attack when you say that there may be something wrong with desiring to keep Kobe's balls dry and itch free.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shut the **** up with the nuthuggery ****. The Kobe jockers don't even post on the Lakers forum. We criticize his game far more than any other forum around. When he plays a great game within the offense with effort defensively(such as yesterday), Kobe is praised.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Shut the **** up with the nuthuggery ****. The Kobe jockers don't even post on the Lakers forum. We criticize his game far more than any other forum around. When he plays a great game within the offense with effort defensively(such as yesterday), Kobe is praised.


and you cheer for him more than anyone. That's okay. Also, I think it's a bylaw that says you can't get mad at a sentence that includes the word "hug" or any of its derivatives in it.


----------

